# QR codes not reading, can you help?



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 2, 2013)

When I use the machine in Able's some are seen immediately and some just are not read at all. I'm sure I saw somebody say they knew how to fix this but I've trawled for hours and I can't find the link they posted. I've tried enlarging the codes but to no avail. How do I solve this?


----------



## Mirror (Jul 2, 2013)

If the codes are too small, they won't read. If your QR codes are normal sized and they're still not reading, bring the screen back a little, because at first it was frustrating for me to read QR codes because it was taking a long time or didn't happen at all, but then I realized that having the camera too close to the screen made it so it couldn't read very well! 

If neither of these help, you may have also gotten some bad QR codes somehow. I got 1 bad QR code that couldn't read, and my 3DS kept telling me to "read QR code 2" after I scanned it.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Mirror, how big would you say the best size for reading them is?


----------



## Nyarth (Jul 2, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> Thanks for the advice Mirror, how big would you say the best size for reading them is?



The full size of the image should work.  Are you trying to read them from tumblr?  If you are, you will need to open the full size image in a new tab (click on the image so it displays in full size -> open the image in a new tab or copy url and paste in a new tab).


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 2, 2013)

It's the top path of the three that are at the very bottom of the page. I've had trouble with other patterns too, parts of them will scan, other parts wont.

http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/paths/page/8


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Oct 30, 2013)

Mirror said:


> If the codes are too small, they won't read. If your QR codes are normal sized and they're still not reading, bring the screen back a little, because at first it was frustrating for me to read QR codes because it was taking a long time or didn't happen at all, but then I realized that having the camera too close to the screen made it so it couldn't read very well!
> 
> If neither of these help, you may have also gotten some bad QR codes somehow. I got 1 bad QR code that couldn't read, and my 3DS kept telling me to "read QR code 2" after I scanned it.




THANK YOU SO MUCH! I've been frustrated by these darn codes for so long!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 30, 2013)

xpaintitblack7x said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! I've been frustrated by these darn codes for so long!



This theard is months old >>


----------

